# FDA Lab Tests Find More Tainted Weight Loss Supplements



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

FDA Lab Tests Find More Tainted Weight Loss Supplements Lab tests conducted by the US Food and Drug Administration (FDA) have identified 34 supplement products supplied by the same firm as containing undeclared sibutramine, a drug ingredient used for weight loss. The findings have prompted the company in question ??? Universal ABC Beauty Supply ??? [...]

*Read More...*


----------

